# Vintage NOS Headbadge Rivets For Sale!!!



## scrubbinrims (Mar 19, 2012)

I came across an old metal Schwinn bicycle parts box recently and inside (among other things) was a box of cad plated vintage headbadge rivets.
A strange replacement part to come across, but this shop the box came from dates back to 1917 and they badged there bicycles "Fox" at least since the early 30's from manufacturers such as Colson, Schwinn, and Shelby and have appeared throughout Virginia through the early 60's with this proprietary label. 
I found plenty of these old badges, but didn't figure there would be much interested in them, but this is a piece that a lot of folks could use, often mangled or drilled out upon removal for restoration purposes or to replace a damaged or missing badge.
Anyway, *I am making these available in bags of 8 eaches for 7.00 shipping included...just hit me up with a paypal (including your address) straight up to cd_holmes@yahoo.com and I'll drop them in an envelope for you.*
Thanks for looking and you won't be disappointed... they have been well maintained, not rusty at all and certainly look the part... because they are!
Chris


----------

